# Losing It



## Captain_Hack (Apr 5, 2006)

It's all in the mind right? Well, if that's the case, then I'm losing it. I spent all winter working on my swing in a golf dome. I'd say at least 85% of my shots were very nice and confidence building. Today I went to the golf course and hit a full bucket. I'd say 8 shots out of a hundred were halfway decent. What could be happening? There's got to be a way I can relax my mind so that I swing the same way I did in the dome. Most everything was a horrible slice or multiple skulls. I'm probably just too stiff. 
Does anyone here expereince this phenomenon? 

 

Kindest Regards,


----------



## enti342 (Apr 9, 2006)

That has never happened to me before! Maybe you just need to practice a bit more, you should improve.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't worry too much about it, everybody has a bad day. If it continues the only way to get past it is to keep practising.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe it is the excitement that took over. I know a lot of people make many errors from the excitement. If you can just find a way to channel that excitement into the swing, but like myself it goes in all different directions.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

It was most likely just a bad day, everyone has them.

If you find yourself still getting fustrated and not improving, I recommend taking a short break from the game. Whenever I return from a break, I always play really well for some reason, and sometimes even notice an improvement.


----------

